
China forgives Cameroon $78m out of $5.7bn total debt - glasslion
http://www.africanews.com/2019/01/23/china-forgives-cameroon-78m-out-of-57bn-total-debt/
======
jussij
Here down under in Australia, back in the 80's we had a high flying individual
who managed to run up extreme debt levels only to end up owing billions as a
failed bankrupt.

But during his time he did manage to coin a phrase that went, _" If you owe
the bank a million dollars you have a problem, however if you owe the bank a
billion dollars then the bank has a problem"_.

I suspect in this instance China will turn out to be that bank.

